# Deer/Peanut butter.......?



## Hardtop

I recently saw a U-tube session where some guys were putting peanutbutter on trees to attract deer........anyone have experience with this..? First time i had seen that one.......HT


----------



## fish4wall

i seen that too...i'm going to try it this year..


----------



## M.Magis

There are all sorts of things that will attract a deer&#8217;s attention, particularly young deer. However, peanut butter isn&#8217;t something that&#8217;s going to draw a deer to an area. Very little will. If a deer&#8217;s close by and gets a whiff, maybe it&#8217;ll take a closer smell. But, it&#8217;s already there so the peanut butter really isn&#8217;t doing much other than deterring it&#8217;s attention slightly. With more mature deer, there&#8217;s just as good a chance that it will cause alarm.


----------



## Hardtop

I may try it too........not sure if I can keep the Grandkids away from the trees though lol......... I would think squirells might spend a lot of time licking it like a dog too. If the deer act like dogs do with the stuff we should have plenty of time for a shot while they are distracted trying to clear their tongue.


----------



## bobk

I've found a doe in heat works better than peanut butter


----------



## 9Left

seriously??? peanut butter on trees???? Im sure you dont really have that little skill in deer hunting that you hafta resort to pasting peanut butter on a tree.


----------



## Hardtop

or doe in heat......fox cover......scent killer......trophy rocks......bleat calls....camo.....mechanical releases.....under all........range finders....why draw a line just before peanut butter fishlandr75........? Just currious here, don't need to come unglued man


----------



## squid_1

I can just see it now. Peanut butter in camo jars..add the word bonecollector and jack the price up to $19.95. The sad part is that people will line up to buy it. Amazing.


----------



## 9Left

Hardtop said:


> or doe in heat......fox cover......scent killer......trophy rocks......bleat calls....camo.....mechanical releases.....under all........range finders....why draw a line just before peanut butter fishlandr75........? Just currious here, don't need to come unglued man


peanut butter just seemed kinda silly ...some of the other things you mentioned are kinda sily to, guess im just more of a traditional methods guy, to each his own i guess....


----------



## M.Magis

Fishlandr75 said:


> peanut butter just seemed kinda silly ...some of the other things you mentioned are kinda sily to, guess im just more of a traditional methods guy, to each his own i guess....


Traditionally, your response would be considered rude.  
Someone asked a simple question, and somehow you turned it into a chance to question their hunting prowess.


----------



## 9Left

M.Magis said:


> Traditionally, your response would be considered rude.
> Someone asked a simple question, and somehow you turned it into a chance to question their hunting prowess.


ok... im wrong...go ahead and slap peanut butter on a tree... i guess its considered "prowess" to bait deer these days..i stand corrected


----------



## Shad Rap

I would think it would be used as a cover scent more than an attractant...just my opinion.


----------



## PapawSmith

Fishlandr75 said:


> ok... im wrong...go ahead and slap peanut butter on a tree... i guess its considered "prowess" to bait deer these days..i stand corrected


Went from rude dude a-hole dude. Do you only hunt with hand made bow/arrow and hand chipped flint tips? Anything else would be practically cheating I guess.
When I first started hunting in the mid 70's there was not a great deal of commercial attractants. Apples, carrots, molasses, pumpkins, sugar beets, and peanut butter were all things I was aware that guys used for that dreadful baiting practice in the fall season. I never tried peanut butter or heard it to be special, just know it was a good bit easier to carry out to your stand than 100# of apples.


----------



## 9Left

PapawSmith said:


> Went from rude dude a-hole dude. Do you only hunt with hand made bow/arrow and hand chipped flint tips? Anything else would be practically cheating I guess.
> When I first started hunting in the mid 70's there was not a great deal of commercial attractants. Apples, carrots, molasses, pumpkins, sugar beets, and peanut butter were all things I was aware that guys used for that dreadful baiting practice in the fall season. I never tried peanut butter or heard it to be special, just know it was a good bit easier to carry out to your stand than 100# of apples.


no need for name calling man... i said .. im wrong. and stand corrected...to each his own.


----------



## PapawSmith

Fishlandr75 said:


> no need for name calling man... i said .. im wrong. and stand corrected...to each his own.


Aw man, now I feel horrible. No I don't. You were being a jerk with the "prowess" blast and you know it. "A-hole" may have been a bit harsh, but I tend to be reactionary and a bit on the harsher side.


----------



## CrappieNymph

I don't know about you other guys, but if I wanted to see bickering and nagging, I'd deal with my wife. I get on this site to read up on others experience and what's going on in the field. Getting a little old that people sit on here and bicker with each other. You want to bait deer, bait deer, you want to consider it 'prowess', then do so. Bottom line, is leave the nagging and bickering to the wives and lets just keep it real with hunting.


----------



## 9Left

PapawSmith said:


> Aw man, now I feel horrible. No I don't. You were being a jerk with the "prowess" blast and you know it. "A-hole" may have been a bit harsh, but I tend to be reactionary and a bit on the harsher side.


me too... so put on yer big girl panties and deal with it sally


----------



## Hardtop

Must be all this rainy, windy weather holding guys inside instead of sitting in trees....come on cold..... calm Novemeber...........!


----------



## I_Shock_Em

..........


----------



## Huntinbull

The peanut butter might be a decent idea to distract the deer or divert it's attention away from the hunter. An edible decoy more than an attractant.

I gotta be honest, I'm going to do whatever it takes within the law, to bag a deer. i do not see any shame in finding a method that makes you successful,. As long as it is legal. 

Remember no baiting on public land. if you are hunting private property, a cheap pvc corn feeder may be a better option. costs less than $20 to make 2 of them. Including the first bag of corn, if my estimate of the cost of pvc pipe is right.


----------



## Lundy

OK, I am one of those cheaters that has no hunting skills what so ever that uses every legal means including peanut butter to try to lure bambi into range. I have killed so few deer in recent years that I guess I need to throw the grocery store at them to kill one

Hardtop,

I run 7-9 camera locations on the property that I hunt in Athens County. I put up 3 peanut butter jars, secured to the tree, in 3 locations. The pics I have, and I have a bunch, show that the deer had little interest in the peanut butter. They would sniff if but did little else. However if you ever want to bait raccoons I highly recommend this peanut butter technique. The ***** loved it!!!!!!

Maybe your results will be different than mine.


----------



## fish4wall

looks like proof is in the....peanut butter...sorry couldnt help myself!!!


----------



## Lundy

HEY, what is that on that tree.....peanut butter???


----------



## Hardtop

Thanks Lundy.........you always add good information, good luck in the woods, HT


----------



## Lundy

By the way......what do you think that buck will score in the above picture I posted?

I'm guessing he will score somewhere around18 "


----------



## ezbite

ive slathered peanut butter on a tree 2' up and all around the base in a heavy populated area on private land when this came up a few years ago, after the jar was empty, i tossed it on the ground (which i picked up later).... nothing but the ***** touched it and i have photos to prove it. just gotta go thru a 1000++ photos to find them dont waste your time with PB.


----------



## SPLIT SHOT

I tried it it works get a jar of peanut butter ( plastic jar) take the lid off. Drill a hole in the lid big enough for a wood screw. Take the the jar to your hunting spot. Take the lid off and screw it to a tree. Nent with a sharp knife cut the bottom of the jar off. And screw it to the lid. Make sure the screw is long enough to hold the weight of the jar. When the jar is empty make sure you remove the screw.


----------



## Lundy

SPLIT SHOT said:


> I tried it it works get a jar of peanut butter ( plastic jar) take the lid off. Drill a hole in the lid big enough for a wood screw. Take the the jar to your hunting spot. Take the lid off and screw it to a tree. Nent with a sharp knife cut the bottom of the jar off. And screw it to the lid. Make sure the screw is long enough to hold the weight of the jar. When the jar is empty make sure you remove the screw.


You mean just like in my pictures above Also use two screws through the lid or it will want to turn when you screw the jar back on.

It may work for you and it may work for others. You need to define "work" what are you trying to accomplish with this? For me it was to stop the deer for pictures and to determine the amount of interest.

Other than a mild interest it had little effect on the deer where I hunt in all 3 locations that I put them out. maybe at a different time of year the impact would have been much different, don't know.

Based upon my experience this year,100's of pics, at the 3 locations I can say for me that there was little interest from the deer and a HUGE attractions for the *****


----------



## treytd32

just figured I'd throw this info out there.. buddy of mine has been hanging estrus in front of his camera the last week and has gotten 6 new bucks on it, 2 nice mature 8 and 9s


----------



## ezbite

treytd32 said:


> just figured I'd throw this info out there.. buddy of mine has been hanging estrus in front of his camera the last week and has gotten 6 new bucks on it, 2 nice mature 8 and 9s


any certain brand?


----------



## bgpark1

my brother in wv has been using peanut butter for years... he takes a jar of PB and adds corn... crushed shelled peanuts and smashed mineral block... it works for both deer and bear.


----------



## wis2ohio

I put up a fresh jar of peanut butter more then 3 weeks ago had a few pics of bucks walking past it and not even tasting it or showing any interest in it at all so I took my cam down and left the PB up figured maybe it would get me a shot at something in the future or maybe my kids would.


----------



## lawrence1

You gonna feed'em or fool'em?








j/k


----------



## viper1

Well dont actually bait them but we feed year round. They like about any thing. Cookies,donuts,candy about anything other then meat. And im not 100% sure they wouldnt eat it too. But dont share my meats. Lol. Have also seen buck run in to a scrape manmade and a human pissed in it. Not really all that smart. Mostly just good smell, hearing and sight.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lawrence1

> other then meat. And im not 100% sure they wouldnt eat it too.


Bucks have been observed during the rigors of the rut eating minnows out of streams. Does have been seen during fawn nursing time eating baby birds and eggs out of bird nest made in brush just off the ground.


----------



## M.Magis

viper1 said:


> Have also seen buck run in to a scrape manmade and a human pissed in it. Not really all that smart. Mostly just good smell, hearing and sight.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Actually, thats become a fairly common technique these days. Theres no scent different between human and deer urine. They just assume another deer was there.


----------



## Lundy

Notice empty peanut butter jar on the tree It has been empty for a few weeks.


----------

